# Factory A3 wheel specs? Offset? Hub bore?



## roninsoldier83 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello! I'm looking to pickup a set of winter wheels and tires and just wanted to verify our factory wheel specs to make sure I get wheels that fit. I have OEM 18's on the car now and am looking to swap over to a set of smaller 17's for the winter. Does anyone know our factory wheel specs?

I'm assuming the OEM's that come on the base car are 17x7.5 correct? Anyone know the proper offset for a wheel this size?

I'm assuming a set of wheels from an MK5/MK6/MK7 Golf or B7 A4 wheels should fit correct?

I'm also assuming the hub bore is 57.1, correct? 

5x112 bolt pattern, right?

I know these are silly questions, but any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Your drivers manual has all that information.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Correct*

Yes to all of the above; I selected a 45mm offset for my winters (17" Anzio Vision Graphite Silver). Try the configuration tool offered by Tire Rack to check availability for wheel options.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

roninsoldier83 said:


> Hello! I'm looking to pickup a set of winter wheels and tires and just wanted to verify our factory wheel specs to make sure I get wheels that fit. I have OEM 18's on the car now and am looking to swap over to a set of smaller 17's for the winter. Does anyone know our factory wheel specs?
> 
> I'm assuming the OEM's that come on the base car are 17x7.5 correct? Anyone know the proper offset for a wheel this size?
> 
> ...


No information on the Hub bore, but I can confirm wheel size and offset.

Standard 18's are 18X7.5 et51 and 17's are 17X7.5 et43.

Bolt pattern is 5X112


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

SoftballBud31 said:


> No information on the Hub bore, but I can confirm wheel size and offset.
> 
> Standard 18's are 18X7.5 et51 and 17's are 17X7.5 et43.
> 
> Bolt pattern is 5X112


I thought that stock is 18x8 ET+46.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

A3_yuppie said:


> I thought that stock is 18x8 ET+46.


I can't speak to the offset, the product info book only lists diameter and width, but all the 18s and 19s are 8" wide. The 17s are 7.5".


----------



## afdavey (Nov 17, 2014)

57.06 referred to as 57.1 bore


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

A3_yuppie said:


> I thought that stock is 18x8 ET+46.


I apologize for the misinformation I posted above. I went back to etka and in the 18" listing, there is a long list of numbers. For the US market, you are correct, 18X8 et46. First 18's I looked at were Euro specs, which are 7.5".


----------



## roninsoldier83 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys! 

I'm assuming that if I found a set of 17x7.5 wheels with a et45 offset (57.1 hub bore), they should work just fine? 

I appreciate all the help.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

roninsoldier83 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys!
> 
> I'm assuming that if I found a set of 17x7.5 wheels with a et45 offset (57.1 hub bore), they should work just fine?
> 
> I appreciate all the help.


Sounds good.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

roninsoldier83 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys!
> 
> I'm assuming that if I found a set of 17x7.5 wheels with a et45 offset (57.1 hub bore), they should work just fine?
> 
> I appreciate all the help.


These specifications would lead to slight change in the scrub radius, but you should be fine.


----------



## JayBeeSki (Aug 2, 2001)

Dumb question but can anybody tell me what would be the best wheel offset to get the wheels almost flush without having to modify the fenders? I'm on H&R Sport Springs, so I'm not that low.

Thx
JB


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

JayBeeSki said:


> Dumb question but can anybody tell me what would be the best wheel offset to get the wheels almost flush without having to modify the fenders? I'm on H&R Sport Springs, so I'm not that low.
> 
> Thx
> JB


Just curious, what is your Fender to Ground measurements, front and rear? Also how has ride quality changed with the springs and I assume stock shocks?

Thanks


----------

